# Mordaunt-Short Pageant 3 vintage speakers



## Asterix

Anybody know anything about these? They are the originals that were purchased with my Luxman and they work well with it!


----------



## Harleyrob

Dear Asterix
   
  This is really a blast from the past!!  I bought the Pagaents along with a Heybrook TT2 turntable and an A&R Cambridge A60 amp back in '83 for just under £1000 and it just blew me away.  The clarity and depth of these 'floor standers' was amazing especially with live material such as Zep, Yes, Rainbow and Classical.  Around '86 I blew the tweeters and phoned Mordaunt direct for advice only to find I was talking to one of two technicians who had actually assembled my units by hand!.
   
  I don't use the system anymore cos' unfortunately we move on to supposedly better things. 
   
  The entire rig is in my hall cupboard along with all my vinyl but maybe, just one day, I just might.............. Forget it, the wife won't go with it.
   
   
  Roger - A Yorkshireman who lives in hope.


----------



## Ingo

Quote: 





harleyrob said:


> Dear Asterix
> 
> This is really a blast from the past!!  I bought the Pagaents along with a Heybrook TT2 turntable and an A&R Cambridge A60 amp back in '83 for just under £1000 and it just blew me away.  The clarity and depth of these 'floor standers' was amazing especially with live material such as Zep, Yes, Rainbow and Classical.  Around '86 I blew the tweeters and phoned Mordaunt direct for advice only to find I was talking to one of two technicians who had actually assembled my units by hand!.
> 
> ...


 


 Awww come on now... You should at least pass that stuff on if you're never going to enjoy it again! What good is a WIFE anyhow?


----------

